# New Outcross



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Recently crossed a huge buck into our agouti tans we got from Amber (Mad Science Mousery). It's coming up on a year since her passing and taking in some of her stock. This boy is poorly colored with a dipstick tail but he is so enormous with such nice ears I had to see the outcome of a cross. Here he is:





Him paired with mom:


I was hoping for three agouti or black and tan does, instead one agouti tan satin doe which we couldn't use and a bunch of boys. We kept two, thankfully they have fully pigmented tails. They just turned 5 weeks yesterday and I love how they are looking and growing. I was hoping with this cross to further darken our agoutis while improving the crinkled ears we get and keeping nice size and type. One boy is black and tan named Hodor his brother, Beric, is chocolate tan who will be croseed into our cinnamons.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They certainly look bright, fit and healthy!


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh my, those ears are enormous!


----------



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Thank you both! Dad has been with us almost a year and was fully grown when we got him only recently did he look a bit older so I'm confident he's got healthy genes and of course his good looks!


----------

